# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Brauche hilfe beim stopie

## RookieatMoment

Hi leute ich versuche schon sei einem monat einen stopie doch es will und will nicht klappen  :Mad: .Kann mir einer erklären wie das geht. :Question:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Servus!

Für einen Stopie brauchst du grundsätzlich zwei Dinge, 1. Geschwindigkeit und 2. ne gute Vorderbremse.

Zur Durchführung: 
Solltest du es mit nem Dh´ler oder ähnlichem probieren ist es natürlich am Anfang etwas schwerer wegen der weichen Gabel.
Du solltest erst mal deine Bremse und ihren Druckpunkt kennen. Wenn das der Fall ist fährst du mit ca. 15 bis 20 kmh an. 
Dann musst du relativ beherzt in die Vorderbremse greifen, bis zum Druckpunkt und dort dann so weiter dosieren das dein Hinterrad  in die Höhe kommt.
Wenn die Gabel zu weich ist hast du das Problem das diese erst mit dem Bremsen einfedern muss und somit die Wirkung der Vorderbremse für einen Stopie fast gänzlich vernichtet. Also entweder du federst die Gabel mit deinem Körpergewicht vorher ein, oder du machst sie hart, bzw. starr.

Und dann natürlich üben, üben, üben.

Greez

----------


## RookieatMoment

Danke es klappt jetzt mit dem stopie ziemlich gut :Mr. Yellow: .

----------


## RookieatMoment

jhsfdjxsrrrrshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Gordobs

Das ging aber flott, wie weit kommse denn mit deinem Stoppie?

----------


## Lars :D

es kommt auch drauf an wie man das gewicht verlagert weiter nach vorne=schwächer bremsen weiter hinten=stärker bremsen ich bin eher weiter hinten aber bin sehr sicher beim stopie noch nie selbst beim lernen nie hingelegt habs einfach immer weiter versucht und das rad immer höher genommen wenn man ihn kann ist er sehr sehr einfach

----------


## lupaxy

stehen bleiben beim stoppie ist die kunst  :Wink:

----------

